# A32 Maxima ( Cefiro ) 1 Peice Headlights



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it is official...

i now have 1 new item added to my small little tiny inventory.

these are the famous A32 1 Peice Cefiro Headlights that should fit the 95 - 99 Nissan Maximas.


























they are officially for sale and are up on ebay right now as we speak.

take care people !

Happy New Year ! :thumbup:


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

wow those are nice!

can you get more of those?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes i have alot of them actually.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice!Nissan Cefiro Brougham headlights!Didnt know you dont have them available there.Nice job Liu


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

very nice Liu... those look top quality!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

now start referring these bad boys to the max owners !!

lol


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

when, oh when will there be a 1 piece headlight for the b14.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

probably never


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

probably, that's a bummer


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

96sentra said:


> when, oh when will there be a 1 piece headlight for the b14.


Just takes someone to get organized and have some made...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

samo said:


> Just takes someone to get organized and have some made...


i would ask that manufacture of the 1 peice but they need big enough interest.


----------

